# Tea cups



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Interested in everyone's thoughts, whether a tea affocionado or not.

Different teas are traditionally served differently - different pots and different cups. But in the UK only a handful of places do this - especially regarding using different cups. For example, proper Oolong cups for Oolong, and green tea cups for japanese green teas.

I find this very appealing. How much do the cups matter to you? Should a quality coffee/tea shop go with tradition and have stocks of different types cup types?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What do Waterloo Tea do in this regard? I would suggest they are the premier league of tea-houses


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

For me, I'm not concerned about the correct cups for each type - but good quality and appropriate for the brewing style. For example, good quality glazed bowls for yi xing or similar sized teapots, english style teacups for breakfast tea or similar brewing.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I have little knowledge of tea but if I were to visit an independant place that offered some advice on flavours etc and happened to mention that a particular tea was traditionally served in it's own tea pot/cups and that's what they did, it would certainly be a unique point for me that would mean I would happily recommend to others.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking about when people go to Belgo's and similar places that serve Belgian beers, part of the attraction is picking from the extensive list of beers on the menu (all with summarised tasting notes) and then having it served in it's own specific glass that is designed to suit the characteristics of the beer. In my experience this really adds a sense of ceremony and occasion and demonstrates a certain level of care and attention to detail. On the flip side I suppose this could possibly be seen as pretentious by some and perhaps even put some people off.

There is a local coffee shop to me that serves several varieties of tea and serve them all in mismatching but highly decorative, floral china tea cups (the type my grandmother always used to serve tea in). I think this actually adds a certain retro chique.

Sorry Mike, not much of an answer I know but hope it helps.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No, that's very helpful! Thanks.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Coffee shops always concentrate on the coffee and forget the tea. It's somewhat expected, given the title. For the most part the offering is a fairly reliable twinnings everyday tea. You seem to be making the effort to make tea as much a part of your cafe as you are with coffee, personally because of that I think it would be a shame not to serve it in its correct cup.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I like nice tea but I don't know anything about correct cups - I think it would be fun to learn!

With really nice tea (and coffee) there are some things I appreciate with a cup. Firstly a curved lip to the cup. This makes it easier to control the pour into my mouth as well as fluted sides. This also helps to judge the colour of the brew by showing gradations of depth, which is a minor thing I know but all part of the appreciation. Similarly the colour of the cup is important for this too I prefer to drink from white cups or glasses so I can really see what I'm drinking. I also like a wide bowl so I can smell and drink at the same time. This means the drink cools down quickly so I can get to it sooner too!


----------

